# EDMONTON | Ice District Tower B | 188m | 55 fl | U/C



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

@thebinster


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

April 28, 2018










High Rises and a Castle by Jeff Day, on Flickr










Downtown Edmonton by Mack Male, on Flickr


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Is the third tower under construction?


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

sorry wrong pic >> delete


----------

